# HP Voodoo Omen case



## MrHydes (Jun 11, 2008)

> *HP Voodoo Omen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm all for clean cut, but that's _too_ plain.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 11, 2008)

and looks crazy tall


----------



## MrHydes (Jun 12, 2008)

> Rahul Sood introduces new Voodoo Envy & Omen live in Berlin
> youtube Video



the head from vodoo team
this people are mad


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah I had to make a thread about this and their new laptop.


----------



## MrHydes (Jun 12, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yeah I had to make a thread about this and their new laptop.



yeah sure, but why not use this one? 

whatever might... cheers


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 12, 2008)

I didn't see your thread and it didn't come up when I searched. Hence creating my own.


----------



## commandercup (Jun 13, 2008)

I would like it without the screen... and better placement of the screen/optical drives... more to the center of the case? it would look better even if it would be harder to use


----------



## MrHydes (Jun 13, 2008)

commandercup said:


> I would like it without the screen... and better placement of the screen/optical drives... more to the center of the case? it would look better even if it would be harder to use



i rather like black bird...

This omen lacks in style inside the case i think no great organization!

but vodoo team they aint playing around... they aim the top no doubt


----------



## commandercup (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah blackbird is nice, but they seem to be way over hyped... they havent' really done much thats revolutionary with it? sure they include a lot of aftermarket stuff standard like hot-swappable SATA drives... but thats a basic change, as is the standard these days to make tool-less drive bays and expansion slot holders... 

the case itself looks quite intriguing,b ut otherwise... seems the price tag, atleast for me is way out of proportion

the omen series on the other hand has some spectacular looks and performance with fully custom watercooling...  not to mention Rahul Sood is an inspiration, he didn't even graduate college (right?)


----------



## v-zero (Jun 13, 2008)

Yep this thing is beautiful (except for the lcd), but Rahul Sood seems to be going crazy and overly arrogant - he's becoming Steve Jobs...


----------



## commandercup (Jun 13, 2008)

v-zero said:


> Yep this thing is beautiful (except for the lcd), but Rahul Sood seems to be going crazy and overly arrogant - he's becoming Steve Jobs...



how so? if anything, I think he deserves it

Voodoo is definately the premier name in high-end computing...


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't like it, it's too... blahh...


----------



## commandercup (Jun 13, 2008)

speaking of which...

the way that it has vertical airflow is such a logical step in the evolution of cases

hot air naturally rises up! so if you direct all the airflow from the bottom to top, it just makes sense!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2008)

I like it. kinda big but looks nice to me


----------



## v-zero (Jun 13, 2008)

commandercup said:


> how so? if anything, I think he deserves it
> 
> Voodoo is definately the premier name in high-end computing...



I don't agree with your assertion here, only now is Voodoo doing anything to separate its self from most of the other members of the pack, but there are vendors who offer a better service and performance.
His claims that nobody else can do it like Voodoo and that they know what other design teams do not are bullish and unsubstantiated. Don't get me wrong, I like most of his train of thought and have respect for him, but I don't like his underlying smugness.


----------



## commandercup (Jun 13, 2008)

isn't that how you seperate yourself from the competition?

you can't go to a press release and say "Our Voodoo Omen line of computers is just about as a good as our competitors, nameluy Alienware." ??

I see what you mean though... I still think the previous Omen was still ahead of Alienware and whoever else competes with them

Murderbox anyone?


----------



## born4thesky (Mar 11, 2013)

commandercup said:


> isn't that how you seperate yourself from the competition?
> 
> you can't go to a press release and say "Our Voodoo Omen line of computers is just about as a good as our competitors, nameluy Alienware." ??
> 
> ...



You can't really compare Alienware with Vodoo...  the closest thing to Voodoo Omen is new murderbox MK II


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 11, 2013)

born4thesky said:


> You can't really compare Alienware with Vodoo...  the closest thing to Voodoo Omen is new murderbox MK II


----------

